# [ 2012 ] Trip cancellation insurance ONLY ???



## mtwingcpa (May 7, 2012)

I used to be able to buy trip cancellation/interruption coverage ONLY from Global Travel Shield (an American Express affiliate). But they've recently changed their rules and now only sell PACKAGE policies. Who wants to pay for packaged medical or airflight coverage that you don't need when traveling by car to a vacation rental home???

Is anyone aware of a source of trip cancellation ONLY coverage? I've checked all the usual sources such as insuremytrip, AAA, etc. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2012)

mtwingcpa said:


> I used to be able to buy trip cancellation/interruption coverage ONLY from Global Travel Shield (an American Express affiliate). But they've recently changed their rules and now only sell PACKAGE policies. Who wants to pay for packaged medical or airflight coverage that you don't need when traveling by car to a vacation rental home???
> 
> Is anyone aware of a source of trip cancellation ONLY coverage? I've checked all the usual sources such as insuremytrip, AAA, etc.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



CSA has a policy that is just for a timeshare rental and it is fairly inexpensive. I just purchased it for a timeshare rental I am doing next winter that we are going to drive to.  Other than that, I do not know of any other types that are just trip cancellation, except you can check your credit card coverage.


----------



## bellesgirl (May 7, 2012)

Vacation Guard sells an annual policy for timeshares and it use to be $99 for the year.  Here is some info. https://www.vacationguard.com/learn more/FAQTimeShare.aspx


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> CSA has a policy that is just for a timeshare rental and it is fairly inexpensive. I just purchased it for a timeshare rental I am doing next winter that we are going to drive to.  Other than that, I do not know of any other types that are just trip cancellation, except you can check your credit card coverage.




The CSA insurance for the one week was $59.00 I believe.


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 8, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> Vacation Guard sells an annual policy for timeshares and it use to be $99 for the year.



That would look like a good choice, but I'm not a timeshare owner, nor is the rental home in question a timeshare. :-(

At the risk of over-generalizing, here's what I've found so far: Many of the travel insurance companies sell BASIC "package" policies for about 6.5% - 7.0% of the trip cost. I used to be able to buy cancellation ONLY coverage for around 3.0% - 3.5%. But I can still get a package policy from that insurer (an AMEX affiliate) for about 5.0%, so that looks like the lowest cost deal so far. 

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions...I'm still lookin'.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2012)

mtwingcpa said:


> That would look like a good choice, but I'm not a timeshare owner, nor is the rental home in question a timeshare. :-(
> 
> At the risk of over-generalizing, here's what I've found so far: Many of the travel insurance companies sell BASIC "package" policies for about 6.5% - 7.0% of the trip cost. I used to be able to buy cancellation ONLY coverage for around 3.0% - 3.5%. But I can still get a package policy from that insurer (an AMEX affiliate) for about 5.0%, so that looks like the lowest cost deal so far.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions...I'm still lookin'.



Just to be clear, I do not think the CSA insurance is ONLY for a timeshare rental. You would have to call, but I believe a straight rental vacation home  might also be covered.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 8, 2012)

mtwingcpa said:


> That would look like a good choice, but I'm not a timeshare owner, nor is the rental home in question a timeshare. :-(
> 
> At the risk of over-generalizing, here's what I've found so far: Many of the travel insurance companies sell BASIC "package" policies for about 6.5% - 7.0% of the trip cost. I used to be able to buy cancellation ONLY coverage for around 3.0% - 3.5%. But I can still get a package policy from that insurer (an AMEX affiliate) for about 5.0%, so that looks like the lowest cost deal so far.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions...I'm still lookin'.




Mtwingcpa,

Have you checked out the 'Travel Insurance Advice' Sticky at the top of the 
Tug 'Travel' thread?   Lots of useful information.


Richard


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 8, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Have you checked out the 'Travel Insurance Advice' Sticky at the top of the Tug 'Travel' thread?   Lots of useful information.



Yes, I've read it many times. Do you see anything in it that specifically addresses my original question?


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 8, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Just to be clear, I do not think the CSA insurance is ONLY for a timeshare rental. You would have to call, but I believe a straight rental vacation home  might also be covered.



Agreed, they offer a variety of policies. But that ANNUAL plan with an overall $5,000 cancellation coverage cap appears to be a "timeshare only" deal.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2012)

mtwingcpa said:


> Yes, I've read it many times. Do you see anything in it that specifically addresses my original question?



Hi,

Well, you've obviously checked the 3 insurance companied listed in the Sticky and didn't find what you needed.

Are you familiar with Travel Insurance Review.net?
If not, check out: http://www.travelinsurancereview.net/travel-insurance-coverage/trip-cancellation-coverage/

Also if you haven't already, check USI Travel Insurance Services at www.travelinsure.com

and another group with a similar url name: www.travelinsured.com

Hope this helps.

Good luck.

Richard


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 9, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Are you familiar with Travel Insurance Review.net?
> If not, check out: http://www.travelinsurancereview.net/travel-insurance-coverage/trip-cancellation-coverage/



Thanks for that link!  I hadn't seen that site before. Tons of information and policies...similar to insuremytrip.com...including a couple of ANNUAL policies that included trip cancellation coverage (but were pricey). 

But alas, I can't find anything more than a couple of bucks cheaper than the "package" policy offered by my existing provider of choice. And no separate "trip cancellation only" policies like I used to be able to buy. :-(


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 9, 2012)

mtwingcpa said:


> Thanks for that link!  I hadn't seen that site before. Tons of information and policies...similar to insuremytrip.com...including a couple of ANNUAL policies that included trip cancellation coverage (but were pricey).
> 
> But alas, I can't find anything more than a couple of bucks cheaper than the "package" policy offered by my existing provider of choice. And no separate "trip cancellation only" policies like I used to be able to buy. :-(



Have you looked at this:  http://www.nofrillstravelinsurance.com/
It is from tripinsurancestore.com.  Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 9, 2012)

SuzanneSLO said:


> Have you looked at this:  http://www.nofrillstravelinsurance.com/
> It is from tripinsurancestore.com.



Yes, thanks, I found that earlier. But it's no cheaper than PACKAGE policies available from other low-cost insurers. :-(

I'm beginning to think I'm out of luck. The "cancellation only" policy that I used to be able to buy from Global Travel Shield was cheap enough that I rarely gave it a second thought. I'd just go for it on any trip when I had more than around $500 bucks non-refundable at stake.

But with that no longer available, now I need to THINK about whether buying coverage is wise, or not... Bummer!


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 10, 2012)

mtwingcpa said:


> Yes, thanks, I found that earlier. But it's no cheaper than PACKAGE policies available from other low-cost insurers. :-(
> 
> I'm beginning to think I'm out of luck. The "cancellation only" policy that I used to be able to buy from Global Travel Shield was cheap enough that I rarely gave it a second thought. I'd just go for it on any trip when I had more than around $500 bucks non-refundable at stake.
> 
> But with that no longer available, now I need to THINK about whether buying coverage is wise, or not... Bummer!



I guess it depends a lot on your age and trip cost.  The CSA Trip Cancellation only policy provides cancellation insurance for someone up to age 60 for 3.7% with a trip cost of $3,000.  -- Suzanne


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 10, 2012)

SuzanneSLO said:


> I guess it depends a lot on your age and trip cost.  The CSA Trip Cancellation only policy provides cancellation insurance for someone up to age 60 for 3.7% with a trip cost of $3,000.



Agreed. Unfortunately (for this purpose) I'm on the "other side" of 60...so it's more like 5.1% in my case. And it looks like I can get more extension coverage elsewhere for that rate.


----------



## dominidude (Nov 10, 2015)

I know it's been a while since anyone replied on this thread, but I thought I'd add my two cents.

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-c...ncellation-trip-interuption-policies-1276.php

http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...credit-card-travel-insurance-policy/14241701/

In short, if you pay for your trip using the right credit card, you may already be insured without having to pay extra for it.

Mods, please consider adding either one or both of the links above to the sticky about travel insurance.


----------

